
Why I am not a fan of Charles Darwin (2009) - fiatjaf
http://www.olavodecarvalho.org/english/articles/090220dc_en.html
======
dynomight
I think a lot of the debate over evolution has to do with doctrines rather
than concepts. I think a lot of it also has to do with a grudge between
western science and the roman catholic church. It's a well deserved grudge I
believe, but it doesn't get to a better understanding of science or religious
thought.

I think the creationists are not necessarily dumb but I have no doubt that the
evolutionists are not faithless.

~~~
fiatjaf
You're simplifying, like everyone do. This is not "science vs religion".

